# mandatory overtime



## dcworker (Oct 10, 2019)

B2 do I always come at 6:00 pm on weekends for mandatory overtime? Is my time suppose to tell me if I have mandatory overtime  started when they got rid of paper sheet


----------



## NKG (Oct 10, 2019)

🤔 I wasn't aware Target gave mandatory OT.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 10, 2019)

At dc store, you need to talk to your GM about the hours. It is expected for you to work OT in 4th qtr.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, you’ll always start at 6 when working on A2.
There should still be an announcement when they make the weekly call, but if you miss that then you should get a notification from myTime that your schedule changed. (Unless you’re having issues with the app like some people are and then you’d need to check it on the web)


----------



## notfit05 (Oct 10, 2019)

Mandatory hasn’t yet gone into effect yet for us just on voluntary now, last year this time we were in double mandatory already but that’s mainly bc they cut us from getting 72 hrs down to 60 thus requiring the mandate for those who never came in to pick up the slack ( lmao woulda been better off letting the others come In for the additional day that wanted to) but yes your assigned a group on myTime that’s your flex up group your building or your om will make an announcement stating maditory is in affect at that point you must check on your flex up day to see if you have to come in or not . Otherwise sign up for voluntary via myTime and check to see if you are flexed up


----------



## BoxedIn (Oct 11, 2019)

My building is still VLEing lol. Going to make about 15k less this year compared to the last two years due to no overtime. After our last two years of OT every week they went overboard and overstaffed our building badly.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 12, 2019)

BoxedIn said:


> My building is still VLEing lol. Going to make about 15k less this year compared to the last two years due to no overtime. After our last two years of OT every week they went overboard and overstaffed our building badly.


We have been vle’ing as well. I think it’s a combo of lower volumes and more staff. Mbp drops the past couple weeks were between 100-130, this week it increased a little to 160-170. Inbound is getting busy and calling voluntary. Outbound and warehouse are still in straight time and flexing to inbound.
I was told staffing forecast starting next week is looking like flex up 1 till the end of the year, no max. We shall see. I’d rather do 1.5 shifts than the early starts.


----------



## dcworker (Oct 12, 2019)

Mandatory overtime now showing up on app just 1 day looks like there adding mandatory days 1 week out


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 12, 2019)

doctorwhosteve said:


> Mandatory overtime now showing up on app just 1 day looks like there adding mandatory days 1 week out


They would make the mandatory call on Wednesday for the week, correct?  And then additional/ voluntary day prior?


----------



## BoxedIn (Oct 12, 2019)

Dcnewb4now said:


> They would make the mandatory call on Wednesday for the week, correct?  And then additional/ voluntary day prior?


Yeah, not sure how long it takes for the OMs to update the app, but I think their scheduling meetings are still at the same times. So should update at roughly the same time as the call in line use to.


----------



## devoredaniel9 (Jan 17, 2022)

What's it mean up group b and down group 3?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 17, 2022)

devoredaniel9 said:


> What's it mean up group b and down group 3?


The up group decides which days you have to work if they schedule mandatory OT. It rotates on a fixed calendar that should be posted somewhere.

The down group is basically irrelevant since they rolled out mytime. It was a rotation to keep things “fair” when signing up for VNS, but that’s all FCFS now.


----------



## Lanae1994 (May 10, 2022)

So Do They they tell you on the app if you have mandatory OT


----------



## WHS (May 10, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> So Do They they tell you on the app if you have mandatory OT


You should get a push notification when they add a shift.  But if you’re concerned check the app if they mention it


----------



## Lanae1994 (May 10, 2022)

It say this


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> It say this


Take the hours


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 10, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> It say this


Click on “view schedule” and it’ll have the hours you’re supposed to work, you can cycle through upcoming weeks.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> So Do They they tell you on the app if you have mandatory OT


Yes. Your mytime app will let you know if you work mandatory OT. Ask your OM about the up/down groups for more specifics regarding your location.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 17, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Yes. Your mytime app will let you know if you work mandatory OT. Ask your OM about the up/down groups for more specifics regarding your location. If you are scheduled in my time then it is official and it will be accountable. Check your preferences as well because you might not get a notification. I don’t get notifications because I already have too many. You can also access my time through a web browser instead of using the app. If you are in your first 90 don’t worry about mandatory overtime. I wish everybody had a work email that way we could just ask our leaders for the correct answers. That way we don’t have to resort to the break room for others help. Don’t be misinformed. If you have any questions you could always ask me. I’ve been with Target DC for 3 years and scored high on my ACT/SAT but I didn’t finish college 🥺 just know I came back and found this post because you may be a new team member in my department at my distribution center. If you are the team member I am thinking about just know you can ask me anything anytime at work. I stick to myself but it’s due to Asperger’s Syndrome. I’d give you the shirt off my back if you needed it. The only reason I started to use the breakroom was when I started doing a new job function. I used it as a channel for answers I couldn’t ask just “any TM”


Oh god. He’s back. I thought he was gone.


----------



## Hal (May 17, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Oh god. He’s back. I thought he was gone.


It was so quiet too


----------



## Lanae1994 (May 18, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Yes. Your mytime app will let you know if you work mandatory OT. Ask your OM about the up/down groups for more specifics regarding your location. If you are scheduled in my time then it is official and it will be accountable. Check your preferences as well because you might not get a notification. I don’t get notifications because I already have too many. You can also access my time through a web browser instead of using the app. If you are in your first 90 don’t worry about mandatory overtime. I wish everybody had a work email that way we could just ask our leaders for the correct answers. That way we don’t have to resort to the break room for others help. Don’t be misinformed. If you have any questions you could always ask me. I’ve been with Target DC for 3 years and scored high on my ACT/SAT but I didn’t finish college 🥺 just know I came back and found this post because you may be a new team member in my department at my distribution center. If you are the team member I am thinking about just know you can ask me anything anytime at work. I stick to myself but it’s due to Asperger’s Syndrome. I’d give you the shirt off my back if you needed it. The only reason I started to use the breakroom was when I started doing a new job function. I used it as a channel for answers I couldn’t ask just “any TM”


Well Thank You For The Information And I'm In Group A2


----------



## Avocadioo (May 19, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> Well Thank You For The Information And I'm In Group A2


I know fam 🤙🏼 I got u


----------



## Lanae1994 (May 19, 2022)

🤞🤞💪💪


----------

